# Infamous 225 Secondary Water Pump



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

I'll put my hand up, didn't even know I had one until recently. :roll:

Wonder how many people with 225's running around with Secondary pumps not working? have you checked yours?

After reading about the pump I found mine wasn't working... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Can't remember mine ever working from day one of me getting the car a few years ago, some say it's not that important and just idle the car for few minutes before switching off but I would like mine to work! 

The pump is located on the top left side of the radiator (looking from the front). You can get better access removing the slam panel cover. Wiring loom which supplies power to the drivers side headlight also supplies 12v for the pump.



















The pump is designed to circulate the coolant (for 10mins) after the engine is switch off to remove heat from the turbo to prolong it's life (just like a turbo timer) and cycling the key in the ignition is enough to kick start the pump (hot or cold).

Using a multi-meter to check it was getting power, I had a reading of *0.28v* so i knew I was getting something, and also switching the ignition on, I got a reading 12v but only for a for a split second so it was looking more likely earth is to blame.

Tracing the cabling back up the wiring loom I discovered the following: [smiley=bigcry.gif]










A bit of soldering and shrink rap later, earth is repaired and the pump is working as intended 8)

Makes a change to have a free fix :lol: could have easliy been a new pump or control module needed.

Only took a bit of investigation work and hour of my time [smiley=book2.gif]

Plenty of more info available if you want to know more about this pump: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=63258

You never know, having this pump working again might get me a bit extra life out of that tired old turbo 8)


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Well worth fixing and the rad fans can run with the ignition off too if required.

Not just about the turbo either, the V6 has it too.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

A FREE fix - there is a luxury indeed.

Well done on tracking the fault - & keeping your machine going Sir.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, For future Info, if testing for volts with pump disconnected, volts will only be there for a second or so, without the resistance of the pump the power is switched off. 
Hoggy.


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, For future Info, if testing for volts with pump disconnected, volts will only be there for a second or so, without the resistance of the pump the power is switched off.
> Hoggy.


Hey Hoggy, yes, that's the result i had when I tested it, looking at the multi-meter whilst switching the ignition on you'll see (for a split second just under 12v before showing 0.28v either connected or disconnected to the pump due to a bad earth.



David C said:


> Not just about the turbo either, the V6 has it too.


Thanks for the heads up David, everyday's a school day! 

Thought it was exclusive to the 225, is it just general cooling in regards to the V6 having one? or is there something specific? (just curious  )


----------



## TTKen (Aug 9, 2018)

Mine failed on me today actually, coolant pissing out the body, i guess the impeller sealed had gone kaput.

On the plus i found the bosch unit going for 50 sheets on Amazon which seemed a pretty good price esp good if you have prime. 
:wink:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

TTKen said:


> On the plus i found the bosch unit going for 50 sheets on Amazon which seemed a pretty good price esp good if you have prime.
> :wink:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1


Hi Ken, thanks for the link  yes, it's a cheap fix even to replace new.

Used go for around £15-£20 on Ebay.


----------

